

Ask HN: The deal Microsoft-Nokia - sinzone

I think the deal Microsoft-Nokia is like the deal Microsoft-IBM back to the"80. At that time MSFT was looking for distribution, today Nokia is the distribution.
======
AngeloAnolin
The deal would seem to work both ways.

Microsoft aims to leverage the huge market share of Nokia, while Nokia on the
other hand wants to focus more on development of the product, while using the
technologies being driven by Microsoft for phone and touch devices.

Adding the fact that they only have each other to go to as all the others
(Android, Apple, etc.) have been starting to establish their niche in the
market.

I expect the deal to go through, although it should take something
revolutionary in their merger to even make a niche in the smart phones and
tablet market.

